# Armor RDA - Some help needed



## JB1987 (15/9/17)

Hi guys,

I received an Armor RDA yesterday (SXK clone) and for the first time in years I'm struggling to get a build right. 

Could someone please assist with what build they are running so that I can have a bit more direction? Coil specifications and a photo would be supper helpful. 

Thank you!


----------



## Mahir (15/9/17)

I don't own one but I've seen the Armor Rda and I'd probably go for a set of nano Fused Claptons or nano Aliens

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## haruspex (15/9/17)

Watch the video from around 6m 37s. Hope it helps

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (15/9/17)

I'm currently running it single coil 2.5 mm Id 5 wrap n80 fused claptons. It's around .29ohms... the flavour however is not exactly great, and I have no freakin idea why! I'm gonna try a dual 7 wrap 26 gauge n80 round wire later today, will let you know how it works out. 

Would also like to know what others are running


----------



## Keyaam (15/9/17)

Try this. Dual nano Aliens 28g core, 38g outta, 6 wrap inner diameter 2.5mm. Its a nice flavorful dense vape.


----------



## JB1987 (15/9/17)

Keyaam said:


> Try this. Dual nano Aliens 28g core, 38g outta, 6 wrap inner diameter 2.5mm. Its a nice flavorful dense vape.



That sounds good! Where do you get you aliens from?


----------



## Keyaam (15/9/17)

JB1987 said:


> That sounds good! Where do you get you aliens from?


I build them myself.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/9/17)

Jengz said:


> I'm currently running it single coil 2.5 mm Id 5 wrap n80 fused claptons. It's around .29ohms... the flavour however is not exactly great, and I have no freakin idea why! I'm gonna try a dual 7 wrap 26 gauge n80 round wire later today, will let you know how it works out.
> 
> Would also like to know what others are running



Ive heard that the armor is a better dual coil atty than a single. So yeah set up a nice nano dual in there and you should be sorted.


----------



## JB1987 (15/9/17)

haruspex said:


> Watch the video from around 6m 37s. Hope it helps




Thanks @haruspex , as I've run out of my fused clapton wire, I tried this build with simple 24g N80. Working really well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (12/12/17)

Hey Guys, 

I recently got gifted on of these. I thought with great excitement that I would put it on my REO. However, when I tried to install the BF pin I noticed that it didn't have an insulator like the solid pin. I tried to push it off the solid one but it seemed stuck.

Do I just need to try a little harder? Surely I can't use the BF pin without an insulator?


----------



## Silver (13/12/17)

Stosta said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I recently got gifted on of these. I thought with great excitement that I would put it on my REO. However, when I tried to install the BF pin I noticed that it didn't have an insulator like the solid pin. I tried to push it off the solid one but it seemed stuck.
> 
> Do I just need to try a little harder? Surely I can't use the BF pin without an insulator?



Sorry to hear @Stosta 
Hope someone can advise so you get it sorted

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

